# Audi Shatters All-Time U.S. Sales Record in 2010; Brand Expects Momentum to Continue into 2011



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Audi today announced all-time record U.S. sales of 101,629 vehicles sold in 2010, surpassing the prior record of 93,506 vehicles sold in 2007. Due to strong and continued consumer demand for Audi premium vehicles, 2010 marked the best year Audi has ever enjoyed in the U.S. market. The new Audi record resulted from record performances in all three U.S. regions. 

In December 2010, Audi reported sales of 10,546 vehicles, a 16.8% increase over the 9,030 vehicles sold in December 2009. For the full year of 2010, Audi new sales rose nearly 23% versus its prior full-year total of 82,716 vehicles sold in 2009. 

Last year marked the expansion of the Audi lineup to more than 10 models and nearly 20 variants. It was also distinguished by the strong sales debut of the redesigned 2011 Audi A8 flagship model – the most technologically advanced vehicle Audi has ever produced. Audi A8 sales (since the vehicle’s release in November 2010) totaled 812 units in 2010, comprising over 53% of CY 2010 A8 sales. 

One of Audi’s hottest selling models included the Audi Q5 crossover, with sales jumping 44% in December 2010 when compared to December 2009, and 70.5% for the full year of 2010 when compared to 2009. Additionally, clean diesel sales continued to reflect the surging demand for fuel-efficient models as the Audi A3 TDI accounted for nearly 53% of vehicles sold in the Audi A3 line. 

“For Audi, 2010 was a groundbreaking year,” said Audi of America President Johan de Nysschen. “Audi is one of the best performing franchises in the business today. Consumers respond favorably to superior engineering, efficient performance, and differentiated styling, and that’s what they see in Audi.” 

The setting of an all-time U.S. sales record in 2010 clearly signals that Audi’s powerful brand momentum will build throughout 2011. The strength of the Audi portfolio will continue to be on display with its fourth consecutive commercial appearance in next month’s Super Bowl XLV game. 

Over the next few years, Audi will sustain its long-term investment strategy. AUDI AG plans to invest more than $15 billion by 2015 in fixed assets for sustained and profitable growth. With the recent launch of the new Audi A8 in November 2010 and the expected unveiling of the all-new Audi A7 in Spring 2011, Audi is poised to have the newest, most technologically advanced offerings at the top of the luxury car market. 

*Audi 2010 sales highlights* 
- Sales of 101,629 best in AoA history, beating previous record by nearly 10% and creating YoY growth of 23%. 
- Four consecutive months of record-setting achievements; eight total months of record-breaking news. 
- Audi reports a string of bests: best first-quarter sales, best first-half results, and best-ever third and fourth quarters since Audi began marketing cars in the U.S. 
- Sales of the 2010 Green Car of the Year Audi A3 TDI added incremental mix volume to the A3 results in 2010: A3 sales increased 69% YoY; A3 TDI sales accounted for 53% of sales mix. 
- Top five Audi U.S. markets gaining sales in 2010, each with more than 35% YoY growth: Washington, Orange County, Miami, Dallas and Seattle. 

*Audi sales highlights – December 2010* 
- Second-best December on record for Audi of America with 10,546 vehicles sold, behind December 2006 with 11,897 Audi vehicles sold. 
- All three AoA regions set annual records, contributing to AoA’s best year ever with 22.9% YOY growth. 
- Continued high demand for Audi cars and SUVs results in only 34 days supply of in-stock vehicles. 

*Audi Q5, Audi Q7 and A3 December sales and news notes* 
- Audi Q5 crossover sales in December second only to A4; up 44% YoY for December. 
- Audi Q7 sales up 50% YoY for December. 
- Audi A3 TDI is over 45% of the mix. 

*Audi Certified Pre-Owned sales and news notes* 
- December 2010 CPO sales of 2,877 units represents best month since May 2008; achieving 49% YoY growth, second-best December. 
- 2010 total year CPO sales of 28,519 units represented Audi’s second-best CPO year ever despite smaller volumes of lease maturities. 2010 slightly eclipsed 2009 by 1%. 

*NOTES:* 
- 2010 A4 numbers include Audi A4 sedan, Avant, and S4 models. 2009 A4 numbers include A4 cabriolet, which has been discontinued. 
- 2010 A5 numbers include Audi A5 cabriolet and coupe’ and S5 cabriolet and coupe’ 
models. 2009 A5 numbers do not include the cabriolet models. 
- A6 includes Audi A6 sedan, S6 sedan and A6 Avant models. 
- A8 includes Audi A8 sedan, A8L sedan, and S8 sedan models. 
- TT includes Audi TT coupe’ and TT roadster models. 

*ABOUT AUDI* 
Audi of America, Inc. and its 276 U.S. dealers offer a full line of German-engineered luxury vehicles. AUDI AG is among the most successful luxury automotive brands globally. During 2009 Audi outsold all other luxury brands in Europe, while in the U.S. market Audi posted the largest market share gain of any luxury automotive brand. Over the next few years, AUDI AG expects to spend nearly $2 billion annually on new products and technology. Visit www.audiusa.com or www.audiusanews.com for more information regarding Audi vehicle and business issues.


----------

